# Flavour Chasers



## Maxxis

*Welcome to Flavour Chasers!*

Flavour Chasers is a brand new South African based review channel for e-juice and vape gear reviews for vapers by vapers.

Subscribe to our channel on YouTube and share with the rest of the community. 
Together we will get rid of the stigma and get off the analogues for good!

Like us on http://www.facebook.com/flavourchasers
Subscribe on https://www.youtube.com/flavourchasers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maxxis

Ok so Praxis Decimus... I wasn't convinced.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Maxxis

Coffee? Cake? Why not both!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WARMACHINE

Maxxis said:


> Ok so Praxis Decimus... I wasn't convinced.



You don't have to be sorry. Rather be honest, that's what I am looking for, not the rip tripper BS

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

I want to see a review of the local built Big Black Box...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Maxxis

Lord Vetinari said:


> I want to see a review of the local built Big Black Box...



I'm sure that can be arranged. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

